# Bow making excess noise/vibration



## UndrGrndPrdcts (Sep 29, 2010)

Come on guys anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Could Be your cams out of timing. Here a video might help you. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P41jnT_6OVI


----------



## void (Jun 25, 2009)

Well,
All sets - so called "ready to hunt" require tuning no matter what the producer says. One can shoot the bow with 31" DL the other one will use 26". Same applies to the weight. It all affects the arrow flight, spin, arrow rest position.

You say, that you shoot 5575 goldtips, with spine 400. It is a quite weak arrow as for 70# bow. The question is the length of the arrow. I don't think that any of the items you've mentioned is that loud. Most probably - like you've said - it is related with the improper tear and the arrow does not clearly leave the bow. You may start with putting some lipstick on the fletching and see what happens.
GL


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

do you have a string tamer or string stop on this bow if not i would put one on.......


----------



## UndrGrndPrdcts (Sep 29, 2010)

I do not have a string stop I have never seen one you can add on only bows that come with one. Yes i determined that my arrows are weak too. I may step up soon to 7595s and see if that helps? What exactly would the lipstick do? According to the Easton tuning guide on here i have everything aligned properly for straight arrow leave, the only problem being arrow flex upon release. I do know that this bow is fast. Thanks for replies guys.


----------



## UndrGrndPrdcts (Sep 29, 2010)

Might try to creep tuning when i get some time also.


----------



## void (Jun 25, 2009)

Instead of trying out another shaft, just give us the draw length and we will check what match the bow 
Mostly, for 70# hunting bows the spine is around 0.300. This would be the shafts i'd start with. Then you can always make an arrow stiffer decreasing the weigth of the tip and increasing the surface (weigth) of fletching (or you can go the opposite way if the arrow is too weak).

And regarding lipstick - if put on fletching edges it will leave coloured traces at the place where it hits the rest/riser/sight etc.


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Give the creep tune a try. At least run through the motions. I would not worry about the paper tune. When I first started shooting,I spent so much time paper tuning trying to get that bullet hole. Then when I finally got it. Then I broadhead tuned my bow which is usually the last step before hunting and had to move my rest more to get my BH and FP to hit the same. After I BH tune I decided to see how the paper tune was and it threw my bullet hole off.Not to bad. But wasn't perfect anymore. But my BH and FP hit the same 20-50 YDS . What I'm saying is in my opinion If you can get your bow shooting broadheads and field points the same, thats about as tuned as your going to get. Some people might argue that but thats the way I look at it. But if you have a arrow spine issue it will never be right till you fix that. Just my Opinion.


----------



## UndrGrndPrdcts (Sep 29, 2010)

I believe my arrow is too weak (400 instead of 300) and it may need creep tuned. draw is right around 29 inches if i remember correctly. lipstick may get messy as i have a whisker biscuit.


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Here a Gold tip arrow spine chart http://www.basinarcheryshop.com/gold-tip-shaft-selector-chart


----------



## UndrGrndPrdcts (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the chart. It says my arrows are right on the outside of the map for what I'm shooting. About 28 inches long with 100 grain tips. my bow has some radical hybrid cams and really kicks. I need to purchase new arrows soon anyways I'm thinking the expedition hunter 340's might be a little better? I have already broke a few arrows due to overpenetration and just clipping a tree trunk on the back side. Arrow fractured 2 inches from tip and fell into 2 pieces. As a side note I'm moving from the big bag I have to a block. I know this arrow issue may not be my problem but it probably doesn't help.


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

A GT 7595 should put you were you need to be. which is a 340 spine. Good you need to get new arrows. Rather then have a bunch of under spine arrows wasted. Or having to back your DW down till you needed new arrows. So that part worked out good. :smile:


----------



## UndrGrndPrdcts (Sep 29, 2010)

Yea it works out. Thanks for all the help guys. Say I get new arrows and creep tune it and perhaps paper tune it and it still makes that vibe, what else could it possibly be?


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

I do it in this order. Arrows
creep tune 
paper tune - just get it close .Don't have to be perfect,cause your going to adjust it more later when BH tune
Broadhead Tune 
Should take care of the niose. If not try adjusting your string stop. Thats as quite as that bow gets. Good luck . :smile:let us know out come.


----------



## UndrGrndPrdcts (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok guys i have an update. Shot at a doe today and missed high (my fault) but apparently its quieter than i think because the doe i missed and the other 2 with it didn't even run. they just kind of starting walking in a different direction. so its not that loud i suppose. sounded quiet to me too i guess. I am going to do that order as far as when i get new arrows goes also. after some research though i think the vibe is the string at the end of the release, because i do not have a strong stop as mentioned. an aftermarket string stop may take care of whats left as far as noise goes though i think.


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Bows always sound louder when you shooting them. I though the same thing with my Martin, untill I had a friend shot it.


----------



## UndrGrndPrdcts (Sep 29, 2010)

Yea but my dad said it sounds loud when hes beside me and i shot it and i thought it was quiet. He convinced me it was still loud. But hes used to shooting an old high country that is like whisper quiet.


----------

